# This is your brain



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

This is your brain on drugs: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Skeleton-Halloween-Prop-/321694448645?


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Cute, but not even close to $2,000 cute.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

If they are serious about selling it, I suggest moving the decimal two places to the left and multiplying that amount by three, at the very most...


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

but .. it's So Pretty!
Not as "Pretty" as having $2,000 in my back pocket right now, though.
WHO STOLE MY PANTS!?"


----------



## mikkojay (Feb 3, 2015)

The bad news is that the auction closed 
The good news is that they relisted it 
The bad news is they added 1000 to the price 
Think how many Walgreen skellies 3k would buy- your very own army of darkness!


----------



## Jason Perry (Mar 3, 2015)

It is so sad when people try to pass repainted run-of-the-mill objects off as "high end" art.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Seriously? You can't be serious!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

and you might be able to buy a real skeleton for less! first buy a shovel and a good flashlite....


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

He also has a used jester clown for sell, but is only asking 10 or 15 times the price you could buy it for in any Halloween store.

This all started when Ebay began giving out a certain number of free listings every month. He wouldn't be asking those prices if he had to pay a quarter every time he tried to list them.


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

I know exactly what happened here... 

The wife told him that she was tired of his Halloween stuff all over the house and he had to sell it. Reluctantly, he obliged and put it at a price that nobody would bite. The result? "Sorry babe, I tried to sell it on eBay and nobody wanted it. Guess we'll have to keep it for another year!"


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Just have to love the cardboard movie marquee listed at $2,000.00
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pirates-Of-...378?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae7aea162

Yup. Cardboard. Cutouts stapled together. Two g's.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

But they don't make cardboard like that anymore! Anyone like to buy my experimental cardboard bullet-proof vest? Spit-wad proof!


----------



## augustine (May 26, 2015)

I also want to say that is good but not that cost worthy, yes if anyone want to make a new exposure it is good for him.


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

That's exactly what happened savage eye,, not that any of us would do that hahaha


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

...must be some _good_ drugs!


----------



## jem5236 (Sep 2, 2014)

Maybe the guy who posted this had a twitch and hit the "0" two too many times? Or he's just put right ridiculous. Either way I'm not paying that much for either of the items!!


----------

